# D3lay questions



## ErickPulido (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi I would like to know if the mlcc 1u from tayda will work with the d3lay fv-1, plus any idea when the the fv-1 will arrive?


----------



## SteveScott (Oct 7, 2019)

The following is a reply from PedalPCB when I asked a similar question about the Spacialist Reverb:

:

These are the 1uF MLCC capacitors you need:
*1uF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor*
1uF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor




www.taydaelectronics.com

I still have no idea when the FV-1 ICs are going to be back in stock, they're out of stock with the manufacturer (and most suppliers). I was told 8 - 10 weeks about 6 weeks ago, but so far haven't heard anything for certain.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks, hope it won't take too long


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

Profusionplc is saying some time this month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 8, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Profusionplc is saying some time this month. Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed x2


----------



## Sasan (Dec 11, 2019)

Does anyone have sound samples of the D3lay? Thanks


----------



## Dali (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm also interested to know if @PedalPCB can tell us how looooong the delay can be on this one?


----------



## Robert (Dec 11, 2019)

Dali said:


> I'm also interested to know if @PedalPCB can tell us how looooong the delay can be on this one?



975ms without using a clock module.


----------



## Dali (Dec 11, 2019)

Robert said:


> 975ms without using a clock module.


So I presume you're talking about this optional module: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/fv1x/ ?

And if so, what's the limit with it? 

I don't care for a perfect delayed sound. Ambiant and weird sounds don't care that much for "quality" in the sound and sometimes some added weirdness is welcomed.


----------

